# Television



## romfty (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you guys in the USA have to buy a licence to view programmes on your tv? In the UK we have to buy a licence to view any tv which is capable of receiving BBC which is every one!!


----------



## Lee (Aug 22, 2014)

Here in Canada we don't buy a license. Some actually get quite a few stations using a roof antenna.

But we do have subscription tv which allows premium programming although why they call it premium is anyone's guess.

My provider has Good, Better, Best. Good is basic programming with a few extra stations, Better has extra programming such as BBC, Space, National Geographic etc but to get all stations you have to go with the Best package at over $100 a month.

And even with Best programming you still pay extra for movies, special sports presentations etc.

TV is a rip off here.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2014)

Romfty,

No, not a licence, but for Cable or Dish TV we pay the cable or dish comany a fee each month, and dearly, I might add!  Channels can be few for a basic plan or up into the hundreds for extended plans. I have a mid-range extended cable w/ almost 300 channels... most are sports, which I don't watch at all. Wish I could order "ala carte" and just pay for what I like. 

On top of that, we have to watch commercials for most. Public TV is almost commercial free though. My cable includes a lot of free movies, but many of them are old. Channels with new movie releases are charged to my account.

I am doubtful if anyone here can still bring in TV channels w/ an antenna on the roof like when I was a kid.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2014)

I have COX cable installed.  If it's "bundled" to include internet, land line home phone + TV, it's discounted.

It costs me $177/month.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

We never had to get a license to view TV shows in America, but we do get quite a few channels for free just using a rabbit-ear antenna indoors, and our bedroom television has a cable connection, which we pay for.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze, your rabbit ears work?
Ours used to look like this back in the day-


----------



## Shirley (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a digital antenna on my TV in my office. I'm amazed at how many channels it picks up.  

Why do you have to buy a license in  England? Who gets the money?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep, remember those old "rabbit ears"! I had one that had a dial on it to turn the metal ring. Remember putting the aluminum foil on the "ears" also......get better reception that way. Yes, those OLD days when there were no remotes. Had to get up and turn dial to change stations.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes ClassicRockr, and they always had ME get up to change it!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> I am doubtful if anyone here can still bring in TV channels w/ an antenna on the roof like when I was a kid.




I do exactly that  .  .. after years of HUGE cable bills ($185 monthly) .. and 900+ channels, I pulled the plug on all the insanity!
Have an antenna on the roof of the house that brings in about 40-50 channels.  It's more than enough for me. 

Funny, have a large flat screen HD Sony TV that seems clearer, brighter  with antenna than what ATT Uverse had to offer.


----------



## Toots (Aug 31, 2014)

I think we are the only country whose residents are daft enough to pay it!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, but you probably get Monty Python 24/7...


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 1, 2014)

TV license fee is only £12.50 a month; this money pays for BBC; all radio and TV.
now that we have gone digital; frreeview, one box, at about £20 for a one off fee; gives you about 50 channels.

Sky, our main digital broadcaster, costs about £30 for it's basic package;per month. 

I think license fee is very fair; I find Sky to be a rip-off....so have swapped to a virgin basic package; which gives me enough!

I could bundle; but I don't want to; so I pay separately for my I-phone, and broadband...


----------



## oldman (Sep 1, 2014)

I have the complete package, meaning that I get all of the channels, including the premium channels, like HBO, Showtime, and on and on. Also included is my telephone and high speed internet. All for 'only' too damned much. Tomorrow, all of the pay stations are going. I am changing over to the middle range package, which will be about 200 channels, my telephone service and my high speed internet. If I have it all figured correctly, I should end up paying about $215.00 per month with taxes included. Comcast supposedly has the fastest internet in the business and I pay about $60.00 a month for it and the phone costs about another $40.00. The phone allows me to call anywhere in the U.S., except maybe Hawaii and a few other out-lying areas. 

In my opinion, cable TV is one of the biggest rip-offs in America. My wife and I watch maybe 5 or 6 different stations. Somebody on here mentioned about paying for what you want or watch. Sort of like being able to buy an a la carte package. I would be all for that.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I do exactly that  .  .. after years of HUGE cable bills ($185 monthly) .. and 900+ channels, I pulled the plug on all the insanity!
> Have an antenna on the roof of the house that brings in about 40-50 channels.  It's more than enough for me.
> 
> Funny, have a large flat screen HD Sony TV that seems clearer, brighter  with antenna than what ATT Uverse had to offer.



Bonnie, I would be interested in learning more about your antenna, I think I live close enough to the DFW area to pick up channels.


----------

